
Twenty Questions for Donald Knuth (2014) - rajathagasthya
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2213858
======
krat0sprakhar
"Most people need to keep on top of things, but my role is to get to the
bottom of things.". What an epic quote! Totally relished reading through this.
Thanks for sharing!

------
twsted
For a few msecs I have read Donald Trump.

------
afandian
I almost laughed out loud when I got to number 5.

> 5\. Mark Taub, Pearson: Does the emergence of "apps" (small, single-
> function, networked programs) as the dominant programming paradigm today
> impact your plans in any way for future material in TAOCP?

Surrounded by all these interesting people who have benefitted and interacted
with these important books asking insightful questions, the manager from the
big educational publisher asks "how can I divide this up to make more money
out of it?".

~~~
gertef
That's deeply unfair, considering how positively Knuth responded to the
question

> Future volumes will probably be even more "app-likable," because I've been
> collecting tons of fascinating games and puzzles that illustrate programming
> techniques in especially instructive and appealing ways.

and also how many of the other questions were "What's your favorite X?", not
insightful.

